# new 2x2 methods



## palmcubes (Aug 9, 2010)

i have a few ideas for 2x2 methods

first(js2)
1.build 3/4 face opisite colors
2.using ss algs orient so that there are 3 of one color and one of another (example if 3/4 of face has 2 reds and one orange insert red ao 3 reds one orange)
3. solve cube in 36 algs
second method (tq1)
1. solve 3/4 side while last peice is in but unoreinted
2. solve cube in 96 algs
third method (sop)
1.sort opisite colors
2. orient in 92 algs
3 pbl


----------



## JeffDelucia (Aug 9, 2010)

lol and wtf is this


----------



## Chapuunka (Aug 9, 2010)

palmcubes said:


> 1. solve 3/4 side while last peice is in but unoreinted



Or you could just make a complete layer.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Aug 9, 2010)

VOP?


----------



## puzzlemaster (Aug 9, 2010)

palmcubes said:


> i have a few ideas for 2x2 methods
> 
> first(js2)
> 1.build 3/4 face opisite colors
> ...



Not bad. But let me show you why these methods aren't really useful. 
The first one can simply be split into it's layers and then permuted with PBL. The second one is a combination of Guimond, SS, and EG. But why do that? Why not just solve the corner and then simply do a CLL?
The third method is almost identical to your first one. Secondly, why should you use 92 algorithms to orient them? Why not just do it intuitively? This is just the third step of Guimond. Just use Guimond or Ortega.


----------



## palmcubes (Aug 9, 2010)

waffle=ijm said:


> VOP?



its simalir but not the same


----------



## Gavin (Aug 9, 2010)

Why not just use CLL/Guimond/Ortega, and if thats not fast enough for you use EG. The human body/brain can only turn/recognize cases so fast and with CLL/EG for 2x2 its almost at the limit.


----------



## palmcubes (Aug 10, 2010)

Gavin said:


> Why not just use CLL/Guimond/Ortega, and if thats not fast enough for you use EG. The human body/brain can only turn/recognize cases so fast and with CLL/EG for 2x2 its almost at the limit.


im not suggesting learning all of 'em


----------



## BigGreen (Aug 10, 2010)

1. 2x2x2 block
2. timer stop
3. ?????
4. profit!


----------



## JustinJ (Aug 10, 2010)

Gavin said:


> Why not just use CLL/Guimond/Ortega, and if thats not fast enough for you use EG. The human body/brain can only turn/recognize cases so fast and with CLL/EG for 2x2 its almost at the limit.



Nah, not really.


----------



## Joker (Aug 10, 2010)

I personally like CLL better. But, keep making new methods, gets you a better understanding of the cube


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 10, 2010)

Ortega and OFOTA is working out pretty well for me (and I just started out with OFOTA, I thought about it and "made it up" but then I looked at 2x2 methods and saw it), and I imagine that combined with CLL would really make a powerful group where you wouldn't need to keep making new methods, not because you "combine" all methods into "one method," but more less one of the 3 solving methods would have an easy solve. I'm not a fan of the SS method, it's just kind of a half Guimond method, but if it ends up making it easier to see the solve from inspection to solved, it might end up worth it.


----------



## DavidWoner (Aug 10, 2010)

fatboyxpc said:


> I'm not a fan of the SS method, it's just kind of a half Guimond method,



You do realize that the other half is OFOTA, don't you?


----------



## nck (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought this is one of the not-so-serious-but-serious-enough-for-others-to-start-a-bloody-flame-war post.
But I guess I was wrong.


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 10, 2010)

David: Yes, which is why I'm not really a fan. OFOTA is pretty quick and recog is easy, hence why Guimond and SS don't appeal much.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 10, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> 1. 2x2x2 block
> 2. timer stop
> 3. ?????
> 4. profit!



seems useful. probably the fastest method.


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

BigGreen said:


> 1. 2x2x2 block
> 2. timer stop
> 3. ?????
> 4. profit!



That was from me on skype >:I


----------



## TheMachanga (Aug 10, 2010)

I use petrus for 2x2.

Step 1: Build 2x2 block.
Step 2: Stop timer.


----------

